
Snortable Chocolate Arrives in U.S. Stores - notscj
https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2017-06-16/snortable-chocolate-arrives-in-us-stores
======
lwlml
First thing I thought of when I read this was of the two people who thought it
would be fun to play with cocoa powder. They died.

[http://1000waystodie.wikia.com/wiki/Choke-A-
Lot](http://1000waystodie.wikia.com/wiki/Choke-A-Lot)

